# Crumpets



## Jim (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone have a good recipe for these under appreciated "cakes".

Thanks,


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jul 13, 2011)

Here ya go!!

1/2 cup warm water (105° - 115°)
2 teaspoons sugar or honey
1 tablespoon active dry yeast
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour or bread flour
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 1/2 cups milk


In a large bowl, stir the sugar or honey into the warm water. Sprinkle the active dry yeast over the top and let it sit until it bubbles, about 5 minutes. 

Stir in the remaining ingredients. Cover and let it sit for about half an hour in a warm place. 

Grease a griddle or frying pan and the crumpet rings or cookie cutters. Place the rings on the cooking surface and preheat all. 

Pour about 3 tablespoons of batter into each 3" ring and cook over medium low heat until set, about 10 minutes. (Avoid cooking them too quickly.) The top should be full of holes when they are ready to turn. 

Remove the rings from the crumpets, turn, and brown the other side, if desired, for a minute or so. Repeat until all the batter is used. 

Serve warm with butter!


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Here ya go!!
> 
> 1/2 cup warm water (105° - 115°)
> 2 teaspoons sugar or honey
> ...



Easy peasy! Thanks Pierre..


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 14, 2011)

As an aside, does honey substitute for sugar 1 to 1?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 14, 2011)

Nope, it's 3 parts honey to 4 parts sugar


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks! Is that coarse, fine, or superfine?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 14, 2011)

By weight, of course! JK. 

It's for coarse, and it's by volume, so it is largely a matter of trial and error. Honey is a lot more acidic and has a stronger sweet flavor, that subsides quicker than cane sugar.


----------

